# Wow, 10 posts award. :-)



## schor (Mar 25, 2016)

I didn't realize I had so few posts till I saw the alert 

Not tons of activity on these forums but everyone seems really nice here.

Ever wonder how your going to move that bridgeport into your garage once you find it? Here's a playlist.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWeIwYR3Vjmcq_LkDdwOL5K-dnlXlzPXu

And the trailer as a single link.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 25, 2016)

I watched all the videos. Definatly not the way i would have moved it but i am guessing they were a little short on equipment. How did you find the videos. is that you or what exactly am i watching here.


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 26, 2016)

That is pretty slick Steve. Looks like the application of theory learned in a high school physics class. The narrow trailer worked well with the width of the gantry that was used but it looks to have barely adequate load capacity for the mill. Also looks like a heavier tow vehicle would have been welcome, any more angle from vertical on the gantry and that Jeep would have been dragged rearward. I give those guys high marks for imagination and bravery.

John


----------



## schor (Mar 26, 2016)

Alexander said:


> I watched all the videos. Definatly not the way i would have moved it but i am guessing they were a little short on equipment. How did you find the videos. is that you or what exactly am i watching here.



Yes, it is my friend and I.


----------



## schor (Mar 26, 2016)

John Conroy said:


> That is pretty slick Steve. Looks like the application of theory learned in a high school physics class. The narrow trailer worked well with the width of the gantry that was used but it looks to have barely adequate load capacity for the mill. Also looks like a heavier tow vehicle would have been welcome, any more angle from vertical on the gantry and that Jeep would have been dragged rearward. I give those guys high marks for imagination and bravery.
> 
> John


It's my friend and I. He's a tool and die maker, he calculated the leg lengths and widths so his trailer would fit. The trailer axle is rated to 10,000lb, the springs maybe not


----------



## EricB (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice BP, man! It's always scary to watch someone who really knows what they're doing.[emoji14]Like this week when a guy at work had to help me press some parts out and they went bang. Hoooo, he nearly shit his pants! Haha! My main concern with that setup would have been the bottom of the legs losing traction with the load in the air, but looks like you guys had it sorted! 

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## schor (Mar 26, 2016)

Lot's of weight bearing down, pavement is not slippery. On a concrete floor we probably would have done something.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Mar 30, 2016)

schor said:


> I didn't realize I had so few posts till I saw the alert
> 
> Not tons of activity on these forums but everyone seems really nice here.



Quality over quantity, haha

Great vid.


----------

